# How fast have you gone? Personal highest BMW automobile top speed photos/videos:



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

Photo and/or video evidence is a lot more convincing than so many tall tales, so here is your chance to show your own personal highest top speed in your BMW. 

How fast have YOU gone?


----------



## MasterYoda (Apr 4, 2013)

270kph or roughly translated to 168mph on our ED last year. My wife and I grabbed an e92 M3 from BMW on demand at the welt after drooping our 335 at login/logout. Hit a nice stretch of Autobahn!


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

130 on the autobahn. I don't take pictures when I drive.

On the way out, I got mysel to 105 in the right lane to get oriented and used to the speed. After a bit, I ran it up to 130, but went back down to 100 for the rest of that leg. The car was more comfortable at 130 than I was.

Coming back, after driving it for over a week, I settled in at 125, which I did for over an hour until traffic caused me to slow down approaching Munich.


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

MasterYoda said:


> 270kph or roughly translated to 168mph on our ED last year. My wife and I grabbed an e92 M3 from BMW on demand at the welt after drooping our 335 at login/logout. Hit a nice stretch of Autobahn!
> 
> View attachment 471544
> 
> ...


Cool story, but:

A. Not your car, and...

B. Your photo shows about 235 kph (about 146 mph), far short of your 168 mph claimed.


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

Kamdog said:


> 130 on the autobahn. I don't take pictures when I drive.
> 
> On the way out, I got mysel to 105 in the right lane to get oriented and used to the speed. After a bit, I ran it up to 130, but went back down to 100 for the rest of that leg. The car was more comfortable at 130 than I was.
> 
> Coming back, after driving it for over a week, I settled in at 125, which I did for over an hour until traffic caused me to slow down approaching Munich.


You posted no photo/video proof, but if it did actually happen, at least you reached your vehicle's top speed (130 mph). :thumbup:


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

*Why do some drive with their fog lights on, when there is no fog?*

Delete.


----------



## MasterYoda (Apr 4, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Cool story, but:
> 
> A. Not your car, and...
> 
> B. Your photo shows about 235 kph (about 146 mph), far short of your 168 mph claimed.


A. Where does it say it has to be my car? That's #1. 2nd I'm driving. 3rd my wife is trying to get a shot of the speedo over my shoulder while trying not to get us killed. That was the best she could do.

I did hit 270kph. Wife even hit around 150mph or so.

Can you do better? Seriously doubt it.


----------



## Campfamily (Sep 20, 2010)

While in Germany, had our rental 3 series wagon diesel up to 225 km/hr for 10 minutes or so just outside of Stuttgart. Typical cruising speed was between 180 and 190.

No pictures.


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

MasterYoda said:


> A. Where does it say it has to be my car?





ZTR said:


> Photo and/or video evidence is a lot more convincing than so many tall tales, so here is your chance to show your own personal highest top speed in *your* BMW.





> I did hit 270kph.


...in a car with a 250kph (155mph) speed limiter? Epic.



> Can you do better? Seriously doubt it.


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

Campfamily said:


> While in Germany, had our rental 3 series wagon diesel up to 225 km/hr for 10 minutes or so just outside of Stuttgart. Typical cruising speed was between 180 and 190.


Now THAT, I believe. :thumbup:


----------



## marcozandrini (Feb 13, 2014)

120mph in a rental - MB A160 - on the Autobahn between Regensburg (my 2001 330Ci was built there!) and Munich. I call the vacation the "Beer, Brats and Autobahn Recovery Tour"!


----------



## f30jojo (Jun 4, 2013)

140mph in the wife's 320i. 155 07 530i. A6 and A7. I dont usually go that fast. Crusing speed is around 100-110 mph. Both cars do that effortlessly pluss it gives you time to react to ttaffic... or the black audi wagon engaging its hyperdrive... always a audi wagon. . And always black.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

f30jojo said:


> 140mph in the wife's 320i. 155 07 530i. A6 and A7. I dont usually go that fast. Crusing speed is around 100-110 mph. Both cars do that effortlessly pluss it gives you time to react to ttaffic... or the black audi wagon engaging its hyperdrive... always a audi wagon. . And always black.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Lol, we saw many versions of Darth Vader's Audi estate doing that too, but we also saw many BMW wagons do that...and always black, just like you said.

Not doubting your claim (especially in light of the photo), but almost all 320i vehicles have a top speed limiter of 130 mph, and I would not have thought that 180 horsepower would be enough to do 140 mph. Was hers stock? What tires?


----------



## lib (Dec 24, 2001)

I wish I had my GoPro 6 years ago... Not to share the speedo but the gas gauge.

Exceeded 140mph in a bit of no mans land going from California to Colorado.

I found that the hood of the car was noisy and very unstable at around 125, but as soon as I hit 140 it was eerily calm.

I was in awe to watch the gas gauge move as I went along.. And then ran out of road and resumed a sane speed and then was near the Colorado border and not willing to pay for another ticket that year.

On ramps have always been my weakness. I was caught in Idaho and three days later in Wisconsin by police who tagged me on the luxuriously winding and long on ramps.

The lesson I have learned, Idaho has the most affordable speeding tickets and some of the best road visibility.


----------



## f30jojo (Jun 4, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Lol, we saw many versions of Darth Vader's Audi estate doing that too, but we also saw many BMW wagons do that...and always black, just like you said.
> 
> Not doubting your claim (especially in light of the photo), but almost all 320i vehicles have a top speed limiter of 130 mph, and I would not have thought that 180 horsepower would be enough to do 140 mph. Was hers stock? What tires?


We factory direct ordered her 320i (us spec). Regardless, if you order a 320i with sport pack AND staggered summer setup, you get the 155 limiter. if im not mistsken the website states this too.

The 320 with the 8zf auto trans is a match made in heaven. Agreed, on level road ot starts to struggle past 135ish. But really... how many times do I go that fast? Very rarely. 100-110 in both cars is perfect.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## rhipsher (Aug 25, 2014)

155 in my 07 530i. But the fastest I've ever gone was in my other car. This is a frame out of the video I took.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

I have the saddest tale. Germany, 65 mph.

I did European delivery and it was either raining or pouring rain the entire trip. You either couldn't see or the Autobahn had speed restrictions. Luckily, there were a few hours that it didn't rain and was only cloudy. However, I was driving in the city then.


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

184.

Also, I'm not retarded enough to take my hands off the wheel to take a picture, so you'll just have to take my word for it


----------



## rhipsher (Aug 25, 2014)

Keepittrill said:


> 184.
> 
> Also, I'm not retarded enough to take my hands off the wheel to take a picture, so you'll just have to take my word for it


I wouldn't do that either. That's why you mount a GoPro to your steering column and then press record and and get those butt cheeks puckering lol!


----------



## M5Fed (Sep 7, 2014)

Ok


----------



## M5Fed (Sep 7, 2014)

Yeah right, this is the same kid that can't drive stick....184 my As***!


----------



## MasterYoda (Apr 4, 2013)

ZTR said:


> ...in a car with a 250kph (155mph) speed limiter? Epic.


Ummm German spec M3s DO NOT have 155mph speed limiters. Come on guy use your melon. Now that would be epic!


----------



## rhipsher (Aug 25, 2014)

Living close to the Autobahn would be cool. In America they will throw you in jail, Impound your car and revoke your liscens if you get caught going that fast. Toll roads in Texas very early in the morning or late at night are empty. That's really the only times you can pull it off.


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

...or at the Texas Mile...


----------



## rhipsher (Aug 25, 2014)

ZTR said:


> ...or at the Texas Mile...


 True but its only a mile. That's all you get. It is safer and legal. But a mile in most cars is not enough to see most cars top speed.


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

MasterYoda said:


> *Ummm German spec M3s DO NOT have 155mph speed limiters.* Come on guy use your melon. Now that would be epic!


Ummm yes, they do. The 250kph/155mph limiter actually originated for the German domestic market, as a sort of gentleman's agreement between the manufacturers to help keep insurance costs in check for their customers. (Over there, higher top speed capability = higher premiums.)


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

Zeichen311 said:


> Ummm yes, they do. The 250kph/155mph limiter actually originated for the German domestic market, as a sort of gentleman's agreement between the manufacturers to help keep insurance costs in check for their customers. (Over there, higher top speed capability = higher premiums.)


Bingo! :thumbup:


----------



## Pierce (Jul 10, 2005)

143mph in my 07 Z4 3.0Si in southern Idaho. Based on my GPS. The speedo actually was reading 3mph slower. I'd have kept my foot in it a little longer but I was coming up on some traffic.


----------



## ///Mariani (May 13, 2012)

55 mph


----------



## MasterYoda (Apr 4, 2013)

Zeichen311 said:


> Ummm yes, they do. The 250kph/155mph limiter actually originated for the German domestic market, as a sort of gentleman's agreement between the manufacturers to help keep insurance costs in check for their customers. (Over there, higher top speed capability = higher premiums.)


Ummmm I'm talking about a performance model like the e92 M3 we rented. Yes many models have limiters. Performance models are a different story. The M3 we had went way beyond 155mph. Please explain How that was possible????


----------



## MasterYoda (Apr 4, 2013)

http://m.autoevolution.com/gentlemens-agreement-not-so-fast-sir-47736.html

Gentlemen's agreement that is constantly getting broken. Figured I would just end the shenanigans.

Bingo! I'm correct.


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

MasterYoda said:


> http://m.autoevolution.com/gentlemens-agreement-not-so-fast-sir-47736.html
> 
> Gentlemen's agreement that is constantly getting broken. Figured I would just end the shenanigans.
> 
> Bingo! I'm correct.


Then be specific, as you just were. I did not say there were no exceptions to the rule. You said "German-spec M3s" which, in standard trim, are limited to 250kph (see bmw.de). No shenanigans, just clarity.


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

Zeichen311 said:


> Then be specific, as you just were. I did not say there were no exceptions to the rule. You said "German-spec M3s" which, in standard trim, are limited to 250kph (see bmw.de). No shenanigans, just clarity.


Yup. E92 M3s, "German-spec" or not, are electronically limited to 155 mph.

I find it hard to believe that BMW would take the time to modify an M3 to remove the top speed limiter, for the purpose of loaning it out to someone to go drive around a major metropolitan area like Munich, especially to a foreign tourist from Long Island taking delivery of a four wheel drive with all-season tires.

What I would believe, is a photo that backs up the claimed speed, as originally requested. But thus far, MasterYoda has only posted fanciful tales of derring-do.


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

M5Fed said:


> Yeah right, this is the same kid that can't drive stick....184 my As***!


You realize that was a troll thread, grandpa? I'm not 16, nor am I a kid.

Use your brain.

Well, I guess most on here would consider me a "kid", but I am most definitely not 16.


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

So is this a troll website?:

http://www.downshiftrally.com/home.html

I blew coffee out my nose from spontaneously laughing.


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

ZTR said:


> So is this a troll website?:
> 
> http://www.downshiftrally.com/home.html
> 
> I blew coffee out my nose from spontaneously laughing.


I don't get it LOL


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

Keepittrill said:


> I don't get it LOL


You got that right.


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

ZTR said:


> You got that right.


Your trolling is getting worse and worse. Keep driving that entry level BMW (;

It's a shame they got rid of the 128i. Wasn't it a few grand cheaper than the 228i? Could have made it easier on you with that lease or heavy financing ),:


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

So it would appear that the humor of your web site was not intentional.


----------



## 07 E63650i (Jan 7, 2013)

Keepittrill said:


> Your trolling is getting worse and worse. Keep driving that entry level BMW (;
> 
> It's a shame they got rid of the 128i. Wasn't it a few grand cheaper than the 228i? Could have made it easier on you with that lease or heavy financing ),:


Your account is still active?


----------



## rhipsher (Aug 25, 2014)

07 E63650i said:


> Your account is still active?


 Love your 650. Great looking car. Anyway this thread has really gotten stupid.:thumbdwn:


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

155 MPH... M5's and M6's at Advanced M School. The M3/M4's don't have enough grunt to get up there before running out of straight. E90 M3's were good for about 140 MPH. F8X's made it to the mid-140's. A better driver coming out of the preceding turn faster might get a little more. Slowing down from those speeds, repeatedly, makes you conclude that $8k for ceramic brakes is the biggest bargain on an M car build sheet. All M School cars now have ceramic brakes.

The fasted I ever went on a public road was 135 MPH. I was being shadowed/chased by a little old lady in a Buick on the interstate and she was too close to be safe. I think she was late for her bingo game and wanted the benefit of my radar detector. This started out with me pretty much minding my own business, in the right lane, going 80 MPH in a 70 MPH zone. I tried to speed up slightly to get a safe distance from here. But, at 105 MPH she was still there. When I came to an open spot with no traffic ahead and no place for cops to hide, I did a quick blast to get away form her.


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

ZTR said:


> So it would appear that the humor of your web site was not intentional.


So it would appear that you drive a 228i, something that gives me quite the laugh every time I think about it. You poor old soul, you.


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

07 E63650i said:


> Your account is still active?


Tony, the mods love me


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

Autoputzer said:


> 155 MPH... M5's and M6's at Advanced M School. The M3/M4's don't have enough grunt to get up there before running out of straight. E90 M3's were good for about 140 MPH. F8X's made it to the mid-140's. A better driver coming out of the preceding turn faster might get a little more. Slowing down from those speeds, repeatedly, makes you conclude that $8k for ceramic brakes is the biggest bargain on an M car build sheet. All M School cars now have ceramic brakes.
> 
> The fasted I ever went on a public road was 135 MPH. I was being shadowed/chased by a little old lady in a Buick on the interstate and she was too close to be safe. I think she was late for her bingo game and wanted the benefit of my radar detector. This started out with me pretty much minding my own business, in the right lane, going 80 MPH in a 70 MPH zone. I tried to speed up slightly to get a safe distance from here. But, at 105 MPH she was still there. When I came to an open spot with no traffic ahead and no place for cops to hide, I did a quick blast to get away form her.


My sense of smell tells me that you are telling the truth. :thumbup:


----------



## 07 E63650i (Jan 7, 2013)

Keepittrill said:


> Tony, the mods love me


Heuhueheuehe


----------



## 07 E63650i (Jan 7, 2013)

rhipsher said:


> Love your 650. Great looking car. Anyway this thread has really gotten stupid.:thumbdwn:


Thank you sir.


----------



## 07 E63650i (Jan 7, 2013)

In all seriousness, highest I ever did was 125 mph in Mexico.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

140 on the autobahn, 155 is a mod supercharged Thunderbird. It was that or be killed by a semi that was not paying attention. N4S


----------



## NtsuCobra (Sep 26, 2011)

*Wilco*

I'm enjoying this thread, I don't have photo evidence yet but will soon. I live in Denkendorf, near Esslingen, and on my way home last week I reached 145MPH!!! in my 2010 535 wagon!!! and got passed by a Mercedes SLR. My wife won't ride with me going over 120 mph that is her limit. I'm up to the challenge though we have sunny skies today and if can get out of work early today I will see if I can get a pic.


----------



## davebarth (Nov 22, 2014)

Dave 20T said:


> I have the saddest tale. Germany, 65 mph.
> 
> I did European delivery and it was either raining or pouring rain the entire trip. You either couldn't see or the Autobahn had speed restrictions. Luckily, there were a few hours that it didn't rain and was only cloudy. However, I was driving in the city then.


Thank you, thank you, thank you! I drive the Autoban everyday with my wife and kids.

As a warning to those of you taking European Delivery, I have a buddy who works at Porsche (who is not part of the 250 kph limited gentlemen's agreement). Their ED accident rate is 50%! So half of the new Porsches are totaled in the first day. Imagine non German trained drivers in new (unfamiliar) cars that don't know the traffic rules or where they are going trying to set a personal record regardless of weather or traffic. Knowing this I keep extra watch for new Porsche's on a mission when driving near Stuttgart.

I normally exceed 200 kph and have achieved near 240 kph in my VW Passat. I don't know the exact speed as all speedometer's get a little inaccurate at high speed. Best is to use GPS.
The A6 between Nuremburg and the CZ border is wide, new Autoban with little traffic.

No problem with achieving records, just please only try when traffic and weather allows. Let's be careful out there.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Dave 20T said:


> I have the saddest tale. Germany, 65 mph.


No that would be a thread like this.


----------



## Racer-X / 6'er (May 19, 2013)

davebarth said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you! I drive the Autoban everyday with my wife and kids.
> 
> As a warning to those of you taking European Delivery, I have a buddy who works at Porsche (who is not part of the 250 kph limited gentlemen's agreement). Their ED accident rate is 50%! So half of the new Porsches are totaled in the first day. Imagine non German trained drivers in new (unfamiliar) cars that don't know the traffic rules or where they are going trying to set a personal record regardless of weather or traffic. Knowing this I keep extra watch for new Porsche's on a mission when driving near Stuttgart.
> 
> ...


Smart. Words to live by...


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

155 mph in a new BMW car is no big deal. It's about 50 mph short of the highest speed that I've ever operated a vehicle at. 

The problem, is that about 99% of American drivers are operating beyond the limits of their driving skill set, before they ever even put the transmission in gear.


----------



## wcr3d (Jul 17, 2012)

ZTR said:


> 155 mph in a new BMW car is no big deal. It's about 50 mph short of the highest speed that I've ever operated a vehicle at.
> 
> The problem, is that about 99% of American drivers are operating beyond the limits of their driving skill set, before they ever even put the transmission in gear.


Ouch!


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

2nd line dumber than the 1st!


----------



## HikerToo (Nov 8, 2014)

150 MPH, once a week, 900 Ninja, cost in 1986, $4200
not sure of my "new" E90's top speed...yet, $26000


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

Gary J said:


> 2nd line dumber than the 1st!


"DOA"

Delusions of Adequacy

CA


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

:rofl:


----------



## wcr3d (Jul 17, 2012)

You advertise 200+ but by that photo its 200-.


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

I "advertise 200+"?

You lost me.


----------



## wcr3d (Jul 17, 2012)

ZTR said:


> 155 mph in a new BMW car is no big deal. It's about 50 mph short of the highest speed that I've ever operated a vehicle at.
> 
> The problem, is that about 99% of American drivers are operating beyond the limits of their driving skill set, before they ever even put the transmission in gear.


This isn't stating that? My mistake.


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

You threw me with the word "advertise". This thread is about BMW automobile top speeds. I made a comment that 155 mph is no big deal, as I've been ABOUT 50 mph faster than that (but not in a BMW). I wasn't "advertising" anything. I was simply making a statement of fact. A few pseudo-clever comment were made. I posted a pic of me doing about 200 mph (actual, with a corrected speedometer), which is ABOUT 50 mph faster than 155 mph. I have certainly been faster, but I really don't give a crap what some internet jerk-off thinks of that- the experience, in and of itself, was more than enough satisfaction for me. You go 205 mph and then come back and make smart-aleck comments about it. It ain't no little thing.


----------



## 767jetz (Feb 4, 2008)

This was on the Autobahn going north toward Ulm in 2008.

Witnessed a fatal accident unfold in front of me the day before. Daylight and dry road. Car in front of me lost control at over 130mph, flipped about 10 times and ended up on its roof in the right shoulder. 4 occupants. No one got out. Car was still airborne as we passed on the left, dodging debris as the car disintegrated.

Be careful out there. I don't care what you're driving. Speeds like this can only be done safely under ideal conditions. Much like flying jets... reduced margins for error and lapses in judgement can lead to catastrophic consequences.


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

Yes. Big speed is done by Big-Boy Rules (get it wrong, go home in a box).


----------



## BimmerAmerica (Jan 5, 2015)

Sad tale here too, 105mph at least as BMWs go. In my younger years it was significantly higher in less safe cars - im sure im not alone in being young and reckless.


----------

